# Audio tube help!



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys i got an audio tube an recently its been cutting out only on the right side of the tube speaker an tweeter left side is loud an clear but when i have the input plug jack in the ipod an twist it to the right a lil bit the right side it works fine but then hit a bump an it goes back to breaking up any ideas or thoughts??? Maybe put a new input jack on it? Im lost - thanks in advance guys


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

either the male plug is damaged or maybe dirty, or the output on the ipod is dirty or loose not making proper connection to the male plug


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

All my ipod headphone jacks work fine in it so
Should i cut that input jack an splice another one on there or what?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Might want to open the tube and see if you can replace the whole line , you could splice it but wont ever be as good as replacing the line


----------

